# Sunshine Coast Brewers Get Together



## Batz (12/6/08)

Hi Brewers,
I can't make it to the swap because of family reasons but I am wondering if you Sunshine Coaters are interested in a night at at Bat-cave please register your interest.
Dates would be 19th or 26th of July,and anyone north of us are most welcome as well.
Sleep over is expected.

Batz


----------



## bulp (12/6/08)

Mate sounds frickin awesome , i couldn't make it to the swap either due to family but would definately be in on either of those dates, haven't got my own brewery yet but its coming its coming. 

ps am i still aloud to come if i like wheat beers :icon_drunk:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/6/08)

I'm in, 26th would be perfect for me.

Batz
Bulp
AndrewQld


----------



## QldKev (12/6/08)

+1 more here.


Batz
Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev


----------



## InCider (12/6/08)

Batz
Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev
InCider (I want to beat my personal best number of appearances in one pic - great shot Bonj!) :lol:


----------



## Batz (12/6/08)

Your preferred dates?

Batz


----------



## Batz (12/6/08)

Andrew is happy with the 26th,,,,that fine with you blokes?


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (12/6/08)

Like to say yes Batz but SWAMBO may still need me here I think, she is scheduled to visit the surgeon and others next Fri. Will know more then. Make me a tentative please.

Cheers

Screwy


----------



## bulp (13/6/08)

Either date is fine for me mate

cheers


----------



## InCider (13/6/08)

Awesome! Either date is fine by me too. 

InCider.


----------



## QldKev (13/6/08)

Same here, either date; with the latter being preference.

QldKev


----------



## Batz (13/6/08)

Screwtop said:


> Like to say yes Batz but SWAMBO may still need me here I think, she is scheduled to visit the surgeon and others next Fri. Will know more then. Make me a tentative please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Screwy




No worries Mike,I hope you can make it and that the good wife is ok as well.

Batz


----------



## JoeG (15/6/08)

I would love to attend Batz, unfortunately I cannot do the 26th. So count me in if its on the 19th, otherwise I'll have to give it a miss. Thanks

Joe.


----------



## Batz (15/6/08)

JoeG said:


> I would love to attend Batz, unfortunately I cannot do the 26th. So count me in if its on the 19th, otherwise I'll have to give it a miss. Thanks
> 
> Joe.




Bad luck mate,sorry the 19th is out for me I am afraid.
Anyway, you are only a few km's away and you know the way now,so lets a few another time.

Batz


----------



## NickB (15/6/08)

OOOOOOHHHHHH...... do recently Sunshine-Coast-Based-Brewers count Batz.....??? Have the 26th off... and have been meaning to visit the 'cave' for nearly a year...........


----------



## Batz (16/6/08)

NickB said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHH...... do recently Sunshine-Coast-Based-Brewers count Batz.....??? Have the 26th off... and have been meaning to visit the 'cave' for nearly a year...........




Of course Nick,we'll be pleased to have you.  

Batz


----------



## Batz (16/6/08)

Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev
InCider 
NickB

OK not big mobs of us ATM  
Now AndrewQld has already put his name in for a bed,that leaves two spare.
Otherwise you are going to need to bring bedding,and it a tiled floor here ! If you like I can call a hire place to see how much fold out beds are but they will need to come from Gympie.

I should have five kegs on-line by then,feel free to bring a keg if you have your own set up,I have no spare taps.
Brecky is OK,but I need to work something out for dinner.We can fire up the hot plate and knock up some burgers or hit the Kin Kin pub,good meals $15.00-$20.00.
Any suggestions?


Batz


----------



## InCider (16/6/08)

A cook up for dinner is fine for me or a nice feed down at the Far Kin Pub.

As for sleeping, I'll doss down on the deck. If Banjo and I don't hit it off, there's hippies in the hills! :lol: 

BBQ at the dam perhaps? Hungi? 

InCider.


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/6/08)

InCider said:


> Hungi?
> 
> InCider.



The correct spelling is Hangi, and I can put one down for you if you want me to pop over, although I am not sure if they will let me put the wire baskets on the plane. 

Have a good one Jeff, and I will try to catch up next time I go east.


----------



## InCider (16/6/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> The correct spelling is Hangi, and I can put one down for you if you want me to pop over, although I am not sure if they will let me put the wire baskets on the plane.
> 
> Have a good one Jeff, and I will try to catch up next time I go east.




Thanks Cuz!


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/6/08)

InCider said:


> Thanks Cuz!



Thats cuzzie Bro to You!


----------



## InCider (16/6/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Thats cuzzie Bro to You!



Sweet as a nut GL Bro! 


I'm just a Pākehā trying to get a feed eh?


----------



## Batz (16/6/08)

InCider said:


> BBQ at the dam perhaps? Hungi?
> 
> InCider.




Brecky at the dam hey?

Batz


----------



## bulp (17/6/08)

Batz said:


> Brecky at the dam hey?
> 
> Batz
> 
> View attachment 19612




Nice view Batz look forward to drunkedly staring at it, Pub would be fine mate whatevers easiest, much of a hike from your place to the pub ? by the look of your bar mate you wouldn't be down at the pub to often :beerbang: I'll probly be takin the family wagon so i'll camp up in there, Cheers mate looking forward to it.


----------



## InCider (17/6/08)

Batz said:


> Brecky at the dam hey?
> 
> Batz
> 
> View attachment 19612



Damn fine idea!


----------



## QldKev (17/6/08)

Batz said:


> Bulp
> AndrewQld
> QldKev
> InCider
> ...





Batz
If another bed is still up for grabs I'll take it.


AndrewQld
Do you want to share a car?


QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/6/08)

QldKev said:


> Batz
> If another bed is still up for grabs I'll take it.
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me Kev, who's driving? By the way Kev drop in on Saturday morning about 10.00am if you want, I'm putting down a dunkel for kevnlis to take away with him.

Jeff, the pub sounds good or we could all bring a plate. I could bring a beef and red wine casserole in a crock pot.
You make the call mate as it's your place I'm happy to go woth the flow.
Thought I might bring the yabbie trap down if you don't mind and see what's growing in your dam, might even end up with yabbie for appetisers  

Andrew


----------



## bulp (17/6/08)

I make a pretty wicked pork vindaloo :super: Just another option mate


----------



## Screwtop (17/6/08)

InCider said:


> I'm just a Pākehā trying to get a feed eh?



Maori Brekky - Pooha & Pakeha :lol:


Looking ok, SWAMBO managed the shower solo yesterday. All depends on what the surgeon does next Fri, if another op is needed to remove the stainless steel then I'm out.

Could bring a sweet curry in a crock pot from here plus a keg de parti, but happy to go with the majority, pub's fine if thats the call.


----------



## nonicman (17/6/08)

Count me in, either date.


----------



## Batz (17/6/08)

nonicman said:


> Count me in, either date.




It'll be great to see you again Jason,it's been a while since your been to one of these beer appreciation thingys :chug:  :beer: :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/6/08)

QldKev said:


> Batz
> If another bed is still up for grabs I'll take it.
> 
> 
> ...



It's yours Kev


----------



## Batz (17/6/08)

Guys
The crock pot thing sounds the go,easy azz and good for this weather.
We have a couple of warming plates so casserole dishes can be kept warm as well.

Looking forward to it.


Batz


----------



## InCider (17/6/08)

Sounds good Batz, I'll bring a plate too. Sounds like we'll have some awesome leftovers for brekky.

I bags setting up my swag at the dam. Haven't shagged a lady yowie yet.


----------



## Batz (17/6/08)

InCider said:


> Sounds good Batz, I'll bring a plate too. Sounds like we'll have some awesome leftovers for brekky.
> 
> I bags setting up my swag at the dam. Haven't shagged a lady yowie yet.




You want to be careful Sean,weird stuff happens down there at night :huh:


----------



## InCider (17/6/08)

My hair might grow back in a purple haze! 

And I'm still keen in the hippie chick on the hill in the caravan. A handful of lentils and some organic beer and I'll be in like Flynn!  

Let's hope there's no fairies at the dam. If there is I'll be buggered! :lol:


----------



## QldKev (19/6/08)

AndrewQld; see you on the weekend, we can work out details then.

Batz; thank for the bed. I'll see what everyone else is bringing in the way of food and bring a last minute item.

QldKev


----------



## Batz (22/6/08)

Batz
Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev
InCider 
NickB
Nonicman
Screwtop

So eight of us,we're ot going to need eight casseroles.
Lets fix it at three and Julie and I'll do something,perhaps the others can bring a few munchies of some sort.
Batz organic free range eggs and very nice locally smoked bacon for breccy :icon_cheers: 
And it's bloody cold in these here hills at night,plan for that.

Batz


----------



## bulp (22/6/08)

I'll bring a Pork Vindaloo, better put the toilet paper in the fridge mate ring sting burns :beer:


----------



## Batz (22/6/08)

bulp said:


> I'll bring a Pork Vindaloo, better put the toilet paper in the fridge mate ring sting burns :beer:




OK
I'll challenge you.........has hot as you can make it Julie and I can eat it....you have to eat it as well ^_^ 

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/6/08)

Chilli/Curry heads here same as you I think burp

Batz


----------



## bulp (22/6/08)

Your on Batz but i warn you i eat Habanero's for breakfast :lol: OOOhhh this could get dangerous maybe leave your co2 bottle in the dunny just in case the porcelain catches on fire :super:


----------



## Batz (23/6/08)

Andrew- Beef and Red Wine
Bulp- Pork Vindaloo
Screwy- Sweet Curry
Batz-"and now for something completely different" Sushi

Any of those yummie homemade snags for brekky Andrew?  

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/6/08)

Batz said:


> Andrew- Beef and Red Wine
> Bulp- Pork Vindaloo
> Screwy- Sweet Curry
> Batz-"and now for something completely different" Sushi
> ...



I'll see what I can do Batz, maybe some nice Bratwurst.

Andrew


----------



## Batz (27/6/08)

Guys
I found an urn at a secondhand place.It's perfect for making a HERMS system with,just add a copper coil.
Now it works well and I expect with a bi-metal thermometer you could learn to dial up your required temperature of your mash/sparge,your going to need a pump of course...and your not a real brewer until...you know :lol: 
Anyway I paid $20.00 anyone attending the cave can have it for that if they want it.My guess is it's 5-8 lt




Batz


----------



## NickB (27/6/08)

I've got one like that Batz, but all white. Just need to get of my arse and actually build the herms.... I did a test when I first bought the thing, and did find that even on say 65C on the dial, it did begin to creep up and up the longer it was left on... Maybe something to think about, but nothing a Mashmaster HLT controller or similar wouldn't fix.

Cheers


----------



## Batz (27/6/08)

NickB said:


> I've got one like that Batz, but all white. Just need to get of my arse and actually build the herms.... I did a test when I first bought the thing, and did find that even on say 65C on the dial, it did begin to creep up and up the longer it was left on... Maybe something to think about, but nothing a Mashmaster HLT controller or similar wouldn't fix.
> 
> Cheers




I use a 20 Lt urn with a mashmaster controller for my HERMS,than works well.I have a smaller 10 Lt that I will convert soon.I can't help buying this stuff when I see it!
Batz


----------



## Batz (27/6/08)

Believe it's spoken for

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (27/6/08)

Batz said:


> I can't help buying this stuff when I see it!




+1


----------



## QldKev (3/7/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sounds good to me Kev, who's driving? By the way Kev drop in on Saturday morning about 10.00am if you want, I'm putting down a dunkel for kevnlis to take away with him.
> 
> 
> Andrew



Hey Andrew

Though I'd better catch up with this; either car is fine with me, prob share some driving, halves in fuel. We can take mine (the V8) or can take one of yours to save some fuel money; I'l happy either way.

QldKev


----------



## Batz (6/7/08)

I believe this is all who have waved a hand,have I missed anyone?



Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev
InCider 
NickB
Screwy
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)

Or anyone yet to add their name too the list?

Batz


----------



## InCider (9/7/08)

Batz said:


> I believe this is all who have waved a hand,have I missed anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Batz,

I'm trying to get a couple of the new brewers along the "Tippling Fishers". Will wait and see if they reply.

Sean


----------



## Batz (14/7/08)

This is fast approaching,can I get some definite numbers of attendees?


Batz


----------



## QldKev (14/7/08)

Batz said:


> This is fast approaching,can I get some definite numbers of attendees?
> 
> 
> Batz




I'll kick it off

Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
InCider 
NickB
Screwy
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)


----------



## InCider (14/7/08)

Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
InCider - confirmed - food to be decided 
NickB
Screwy
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/08)

Bulp
AndrewQld
QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
InCider - confirmed - food to be decided 
NickB
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)


----------



## bulp (15/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld
QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
InCider - confirmed - food to be decided 
NickB
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)


----------



## InCider (15/7/08)

bulp said:


> Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
> AndrewQld
> QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
> InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
> ...


----------



## NickB (16/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld
QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)


----------



## Batz (16/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine casserole
QldKev - confirmed - food to be finalised
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)
Batz-not sure about dinner yet but I'll supply eggs for brekky

If anyones unsure about what to bring bacon and hash browns for brekky would help,any snacks to have with drinks as well. 


Batz


----------



## QldKev (16/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility)


----------



## Batz (16/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility) 
Batz- Masman Curry and Julie will do sweets we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky

Can I ask everyone to bring a bag of chips,peanuts or their favorite munchies please?

Batz


----------



## InCider (16/7/08)

Andrew, are you going to bring your smoker? 

Sean


----------



## Batz (16/7/08)

InCider said:


> Andrew, are you going to bring your smoker?
> 
> Sean




Smoked eel again?
Someone has to remain sober to catch those buggers,there are plenty in the dam.

Batz


----------



## InCider (16/7/08)

Batz said:


> Smoked eel again?
> Someone has to remain sober to catch those buggers,there are plenty in the dam.
> 
> Batz




Should I bring fly gear or a boat rod? :lol:


----------



## Batz (16/7/08)




----------



## AndrewQLD (16/7/08)

InCider said:


> Andrew, are you going to bring your smoker?
> 
> Sean



1 smoker on it's way, and I'm bringing my rod too, smoked eel mmmmm.

Qldkev, do you want to come down with me in my car? Anyone else up here need a lift?

Also I will have some fresh made Bratwurst for breakfast too.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (16/7/08)

Batz said:


> Can I ask everyone to bring a bag of chips,peanuts or their favorite munchies please?
> 
> Batz



Screwy - food sweet curry - beer Maibock - nibbles Beer Jerk


----------



## InCider (16/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Screwy - food sweet curry - beer Maibock - nibbles Beer Jerk


I'll do Rellenos (the ones I forgot to make for the Xmas July Swap).

Definitely a meet for the chilli heads :lol:


----------



## jayandcath (17/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Hendo and Wife (definite possibility) 
Batz- Masman Curry and Julie will do sweets we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies

I will get the boys to pass the hat around, so is there any beer that we can get that you guys would like or should we got a mix of six packs???????

Jay 

If we are having hot curries, has anyone thought about bringing/cooking rice????


----------



## Batz (17/7/08)

jayandcath said:


> If we are having hot curries, has anyone thought about bringing/cooking rice????



We have a rice cooker so it probably easiest if we do the rice here. 

And Masman Curry is not a hot curry.

Batz


----------



## Batz (17/7/08)

I have a spare regulator,gas,pluto gun and disconnects if someone wants to bring a keg.You'll need something to put the keg in like a plastic bin and ice.Kin Kin international hotel sells ice  

Batz


----------



## Henno (17/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Nonicman and nonicwoman
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed, next week for sure as well
Batz- Masman Curry and Julie will do sweets we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies


Hey Batz is your mussaman going to be chicken? I am a PITA with food, ask Andrew he knows how difficult I am.
We may bring our first attempt at home made snags or would somebody like to try a mild Japanese style chicken curry?


----------



## Batz (18/7/08)

Henno said:


> Hey Batz is your mussaman going to be chicken? I am a PITA with food, ask Andrew he knows how difficult I am.
> We may bring our first attempt at home made snags or would somebody like to try a mild Japanese style chicken curry?




All Mussaman or masman (in Thai) is made with chicken.I learnt to cook this in Chiang Mai 
Japanese style chicken curry has my vote !

Batz


----------



## InCider (18/7/08)

Henno said:


> We may bring our first attempt at home made snags or would somebody like to try a mild Japanese style chicken curry?




Like Katsu? Awesome!


----------



## QldKev (18/7/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> 1 smoker on it's way, and I'm bringing my rod too, smoked eel mmmmm.
> 
> Qldkev, do you want to come down with me in my car? Anyone else up here need a lift?
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm in for the car pool. Let me know what time to be at your place.

QldKev


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/08)

InCider said:


> Like Katsu? Awesome!




Katsup, long ples bilong chinee mary.


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/08)

Batz said:


> I have a spare regulator,gas,pluto gun and disconnects if someone wants to bring a keg.You'll need something to put the keg in like a plastic bin and ice.Kin Kin international hotel sells ice
> 
> Batz




Self contained here Batz, anyone else need batz gear for their keg?


----------



## Batz (18/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Self contained here Batz, anyone else need batz gear for their keg?




Andrew perhaps?

Batz


----------



## jayandcath (18/7/08)

Batz said:


> Andrew perhaps?
> 
> Batz



I have happened to come across a keg of Irish Red and I am willing to sacrifice it for such a worth while event. But I'm self sufficient. And looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Batz (18/7/08)

jayandcath said:


> I have happened to come across a keg of Irish Red and I am willing to sacrifice it for such a worth while event. But I'm self sufficient. And looking forward to it!!!!



Self sufficiently is a way of like in Kin Kin  

Batz


----------



## InCider (18/7/08)

I've got a cherry beer that I can bring too.


----------



## Batz (18/7/08)

Couple of details as requested by brewers yet to prove themselves in the wild.

Starting time 2.30pm or after

If you need instructions on how to arrive at the cave please PM me and I'll forward them to you.


I am sure your seen these pictures before,










It's here,I usually find most people can find the cave with just this










If you get lost just ask at the local pub,the guys are always obliging


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/08)

Batz said:


> View attachment 20138
> 
> 
> If you get lost just ask at the local pub,the guys are always obliging
> ...




That's the wifes cousin, uncle, excavator driver, cousin.


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/08)

Batz said:


> View attachment 20138
> 
> 
> If you get lost just ask at the local pub,the guys are always obliging
> ...




That's the wifes cousin, uncle, excavator driver, cousin.


----------



## Batz (18/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> excavator driver




Somethings best not mentioned in these here hills...as you are fully aware brother  :lol: 

And you found the place by that picture hey?
Batz


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/08)

Batz said:


> Somethings best not mentioned in these here hills...as you are fully aware brother  :lol:
> 
> And you found the place by that picture hey?
> Batz




What happens in the hills stays in the hills, eh Batz 

Reckon these new'ns will cope with that?


----------



## Batz (20/7/08)

Anyone needing directions that has not received them from me?I've PMed them

Batz


----------



## yardy (20/7/08)

Batz said:


> View attachment 20138
> 
> 
> If you get lost just ask at the local pub,the guys are always obliging






*'ya sure do got a purdy mouth' 

*( duelling banjos in background )



have a good one guys


----------



## bulp (20/7/08)

yardy said:


> *'ya sure do got a purdy mouth'
> 
> *( duelling banjos in background )
> 
> ...



Now squeal like a pig boy !


----------



## InCider (20/7/08)

Ah kint wate!


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/7/08)

Batz said:


> Andrew perhaps?
> 
> Batz




Sorry mate the kegs are all dry, not much brewing here the last month or so.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (20/7/08)

InCider said:


> I've got a cherry beer that I can bring too.



   
You'll be doing AGs next!

Have a good one guys :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (20/7/08)

And Banjo's awaiting for ya all


----------



## InCider (20/7/08)

winkle said:


> You'll be doing AGs next!
> 
> Have a good one guys




There is grain in it!  just not _all_ of it!


----------



## Batz (20/7/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sorry mate the kegs are all dry, not much brewing here the last month or so.
> 
> Andrew




Too easy mate I've got another I can jam in there  :beer:


----------



## Batz (20/7/08)

The general store closed earlier this year,but it is for sale if any of you folk like this neck of the woods.

Batz


----------



## InCider (20/7/08)

Batz said:


> View attachment 20213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a John Deere dealership.


----------



## Screwtop (20/7/08)

Batz said:


> View attachment 20213
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might buy it for the wife, keep it in the family so to speak. Not really, just havin a DIG


----------



## InCider (20/7/08)

My parking is shit.


----------



## Batz (21/7/08)

Henno said:


> Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
> AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
> QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
> InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
> ...



We at this stage I believe we look like this:

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies.
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed Not sure on this one?
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things

Guys some of you may be hassled by mosquitoes (I know they like Screwy)perhaps have some personal repellent.I'll have citronella lamps going but they'll still bite you city folk.
Also as brekky is at the dam if you have a folding chair could you bring that as well?Light one as we have to walk there.

Batz


----------



## InCider (21/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - eeeyesss - food sweet curry - beer Maibock
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed Not sure on this one?
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
NickB - 75% confirmed - will let you know by mid next week for sure.
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed Not sure on this one?
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things


Update: Screwy


----------



## NickB (21/7/08)

Sorry fellas, gonna have to pull out. Just got a promotion at work, and need to sort the shite out this week, meaning I have to work all weekend.... Slight chance I can head up Sat night. but not looking good.....

Maybe next time guys! Have a tops night!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/08)

NickB said:


> Sorry fellas, gonna have to pull out. Just got a promotion at work, and need to sort the shite out this week, meaning I have to work all weekend.... Slight chance I can head up Sat night. but not looking good.....
> 
> Maybe next time guys! Have a tops night!
> 
> Cheers




Bugga, looking forward to catching up again Nick. We'll do the best we can without you if you don't make it, ok!

Be Well

Screwy


----------



## Batz (22/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed Not sure on this one?
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,Julie's doing sweets,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/08)

QldKev, leave my place at 11.30 am, anyone else need a lift?

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-confirmed-Beef & Red Wine, Smoker and mullet, Sausages
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed Not sure on this one?
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,Julie's doing sweets,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+3 tag alongs) - Might attempt an Indian dish and will bring Breaky stuff and nibblies
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things


----------



## jayandcath (22/7/08)

Batz said:


> Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
> AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
> QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
> InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
> ...


Hey Batz I can throw in my 2 tap miracle box if you want???  
Jay


----------



## Batz (22/7/08)

jayandcath said:


> Hey Batz I can throw in my 2 tap miracle box if you want???
> Jay



If you have beers in it :lol: 
Otherwise I think we are ok

Cheers
Batz


----------



## InCider (22/7/08)

Batz,

I'm thinking of camping at the dam. If we set up the cooking / beer gear on the jetty, I'll be able to keen an eye on it overnight. If I can sleep on your boat, that would be good too.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Batz (22/7/08)

InCider said:


> Batz,
> 
> I'm thinking of camping at the dam. If we set up the cooking / beer gear on the jetty, I'll be able to keen an eye on it overnight. If I can sleep on your boat, that would be good too.
> 
> ...



I've given the crew the night off Sean,if you don't mind getting your own morning coffee it's ok with me if you stay on the boat.

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/7/08)

Those attending I have two of these for sale at the bat sale price of $10.00 each !

Oh boy ! A piss up and a sale :lol: 





Batz


----------



## Batz (23/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno and Wife - 75% confirmed Not sure on this one?
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,Julie's doing sweets,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+1 tag alongs) - An Indian dish, Breaky stuff and nibblies + some Venison. Keg of Irish Red
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things
Nonicman

Raining here today and the report says it's going to hang about,this should not be a problem except perhaps the brekky at the dam.

Batz


----------



## QldKev (23/7/08)

Batz said:


> Those attending I have two of these for sale at the bat sale price of $10.00 each !
> 
> Oh boy ! A piss up and a sale :lol:
> 
> ...



Hey Batz, I'll grab one...


----------



## Batz (23/7/08)

QldKev said:


> Hey Batz, I'll grab one...




Done,one still up for grabs


----------



## bulp (23/7/08)

QldKev said:


> Hey Batz, I'll grab one...



Hey Batz i'll grab the other one


----------



## Henno (24/7/08)

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Chapathis to go with the curries, Raita and some roasted chillies. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno - confirmed - italian sausages for breaky, hope you like anniseed and spice
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,Julie's doing sweets,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+1 tag alongs) - An Indian dish, Breaky stuff and nibblies + some Venison. Keg of Irish Red
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things
Nonicman


----------



## Batz (24/7/08)

Ok beds for

Andrew
QldKev
Screwtop

Can you guys still bring a sleeping bag please? This saves my wife washing three sets of sheets,which keeps me in the good books for another brewers conference  

Guys sleeping on the floor,we have tiled floors so think about something to make it a bit more comfortable.
Brekky at the dam looks a bit wet,it still raining here.

Batz


----------



## Henno (24/7/08)

I'm gunna tell QldKev you called him OldKev


----------



## Screwtop (24/7/08)

Batz said:


> Ok beds for
> 
> Andrew
> QldKev
> ...



Bringin the swag Batz, can dos down anywhere.

EDIT: How are the creeks looking, been at Noosa for two days, PI ISSED down there for the past 36hrs and was continuing when we left.


----------



## Batz (24/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> How are the creeks looking, been at Noosa for two days, PI ISSED down there for the past 36hrs and was continuing when we left.




If this rain keeps up Mike, the creeks will be over by Friday I would guess,that means no one can get to the cave ! and I can't get out either  

I'll keep you all posted  







Batz


----------



## InCider (25/7/08)

A last minute change to my offerings!

Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Onion Pokoras & Curry Puffs. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno - confirmed - italian sausages for breaky, hope you like anniseed and spice
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,Julie's doing sweets,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+1 tag alongs) - An Indian dish, Breaky stuff and nibblies + some Venison. Keg of Irish Red
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things
Nonicman

How wet is it now Batz?


----------



## dmcke109 (25/7/08)

Looks like this is going to be a bloody good night - have fun. I went to my first xmas in July case swap at winkle's - was def an adventure. Especially on the way home with the misses - almost made it home before I power hurled out the window


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

Roads are all open  

Looking forward to seeing you all,brekky at the dam is just a walk to the dam now,it's flowing over and a bit muddy.
I'l see you Sunshine Coast Brewers tomorrow....only one regular missing  But I suppose the air will be cleaner :lol: 

Batz

It's still a bit wild tonight,I'll have the wood stove burning for you slickers to keep warm


----------



## Henno (25/7/08)

Are there really eels in that dam Batz or are they like the boat I heard about? If so do you really catch and eat them, I could bring a light rod and some soft plastic lures. I own several thousand soft plastics some of them are appropriate for bass and fresh stuff. 

Whaddya reckon?


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

There are really eels in the dam,and catch them if you can.

No boat on the dam  What do you think Seans sleeping on ?


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

Henno said:


> I own several thousand soft plastics
> 
> Whaddya reckon?



Somethings best kept to yourself on the forum


----------



## Henno (25/7/08)

They are just for fishing mate, I haven't had them in the bedroom for ages.


change in my offerings


Bulp-confirmed-Fiery pork vindaloo
AndrewQld-Beef & Red Wine
QldKev - confirmed - bacon and hash browns
InCider - Onion Pokoras & Curry Puffs. 1/2 Keg of Cherry Ale
Screwy - Sweet curry - Party Keg of Munich Helles and maybe a Belgian Golden Strong - Beef Jerky
Henno - confirmed - Japanese chicken curry - italian sausages for breaky
Batz- Masman Curry and rice for all the curries,Julie's doing sweets,few packets of pretzels and we'll also will ask the chooks to donate a couple of dozen eggs for brekky
Jayandcath (+1 tag alongs) - An Indian dish, Breaky stuff and nibblies + some Venison. Keg of Irish Red
Geoff my Kin Kin mate-nibblie things
Nonicman


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

Henno said:


> They are just for fishing mate, I haven't had them in the bedroom for ages.




Oh hell  Sorry mate I thought you were talking about silicon hose,you know how some of the sponsors get about that.

What do you do in the bedroom with lures?

Batz


----------



## InCider (25/7/08)

Batz said:


> There are really eels in the dam,and catch them if you can.
> 
> No boat on the dam  What do you think Seans sleeping on ?
> 
> ...






Batz said:


> Somethings best kept to yourself on the forum



It's the hard ones that keep me up nights! :lol:


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

InCider said:


> It's the hard ones that keep me up nights! :lol:




I had a hard one last time hey?Not doing that again it hurt like hell !

Batz


----------



## InCider (25/7/08)

Batz said:


> I had a hard one last time hey?Not doing that again it hurt like hell !
> 
> Batz



I'm glad Winkle and Anna are not coming so I won't have embarassing hangover stories from the july swap. I was mangled. 6 beers at noon sorted me out, but with everyone buzzing my tower with flatulence as I lay in my swap I was worse for wear. :lol: 

I just put your blowtorch on the piano near the door so I remember to bring it. Can we fire a few up? WOOF!

InCider.


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

InCider said:


> I just put your blowtorch on the piano near the door so I remember to bring it. Can we fire a few up? WOOF!
> 
> InCider.




Only when I am sober please



Batz


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

[attachment=2030
2:torch_003.jpg]


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

OK here you go Sean...don't ask me again








Damn it's cold here tonight.....be warned !

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (25/7/08)

Batz said:


> OK here you go Sean...don't ask me again
> 
> 
> View attachment 20305
> ...





Oh - I love the smell of NAPARM.......... er... your not going to use them to cook brekky at the dam are you?


----------



## Batz (25/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Oh - I love the smell of NAPARM.......... er... your not going to use them to cook brekky at the dam are you?




No you are Mike! :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle (25/7/08)

I'm amazed that we didn't burn ourselves to a crisp at the last boozey session, Batz. :icon_cheers:



> I'm glad Winkle and Anna are not coming so I won't have embarassing hangover stories from the july swap. I was mangled. 6 beers at noon sorted me out, but with everyone buzzing my tower with flatulence as I lay in my swap I was worse for wear. laugh.gif



Your secret is safe with me mate.

View attachment 20307

Damm, how did that get there???


----------



## InCider (26/7/08)

winkle said:


> I'm amazed that we didn't burn ourselves to a crisp at the last boozey session, Batz. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Winkle! :lol: 

Love the torches Batz!


----------



## browndog (26/7/08)

winkle said:


> I'm amazed that we didn't burn ourselves to a crisp at the last boozey session, Batz. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst case of pizzaface I've ever seen :lol: 

cheers

BD


----------



## InCider (26/7/08)

browndog said:


> Worst case of pizzaface I've ever seen :lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> BD



Imagine how hard they are to squeeze!

I'm just about to leave to go to BULPs then off to Screwys.

WoohoOOO

Blowtorch and sheep are packed!


----------



## InCider (27/7/08)

What a night! 

Thanks Batz & Julie for awesome hospitality, all the Brewerhood - Nonicman, QldKev, AndrewQLD, Jay and Henno (Where's the soap?) great to see you guys and laugh until my side hurt.

Thanks to Screwtop and Brett for the ride and laughs on the way.

Thanks Baa Bra for my 'night cap'.

You guys put together an awesome spread - great food and later on, great aromas!! 

I'm just about to add some pics....

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Batz (27/7/08)

What a top bunch of brewers!
I had a wonderful night,great stories,lots of laughter and some very very bad smells.






Having a few samplings while Bar-bra struts her stuff.




Like a moth to a flame,next time I'll have one of the big girls fired up for you Sean.




No this is a true story !




Camp beds can prove a nigh mare to assemble,licking them helps apparently




And of course were else would she sleep


Thanks again for making it a great night guys food was superb,bad luck the vindaloo was not hot enough  

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (27/7/08)

Thanks to Batz and Julie for the hospitality as usual, you own a beautiful piece of this earth. Have you checked that dark ale tap yet Batz, found that one hard to resist. Thanks to all the brewers who attended, what a bloody hoot, great company, great beers and food. Even a stand up comic who only has two hates...people and things :lol: :lol: 
Thanks to "don't RIM me I have HERMS" Henno. I hope you all remember to add him as a friend. The trip to and from was a laugh as always with bulp and InCider on board.

Standing around the fire


What a Spread!

Brew team Australia with Coach AndrewQld

I don't know it yet, but I'm going to be a little crook in the morning

I'm a fitter watch me fit this bed together


20 min later, "now bulp why didn't you ask the man at the camping store for a bed that inflates itself, no need to put this one together, are you watching, look here I am standing here with you and my bed is inflating itself"


another 20 min later Jay is trying to speak fitter in order to communicate with bulp, and offers a little advice.


QldKev IT pro and Bed Fitter, "I just had to help him it was painful watching"


----------



## Henno (27/7/08)

Thanks from me as well to Batz and Julie, I hope my t-shirt didn't offend Julie too much, I forgot I was wearing it when I was talking to her.

Apologies to Bulp if I offended your bed making skills. It was funny to watch though, geez we laughed. Here are some pics that show the real goings on.



Bless you my child, and your vindaloo.


----------



## Batz (27/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Have you checked that dark ale tap yet Batz, found that one hard to resist.



Just checked the kegs Mike,we made a fair dent in them all
Far Kin Ales empty and the Scottish is not far behind, the rest are below half. :beer: Not a bad effort at all

Batz


----------



## Henno (27/7/08)

Screwtop is saying 'Jay, all the boys have decided to chip in and buy you a new pair of ugg boots'



The face says it all



Nonic with Andrew before



Andrew after, should have had the pilchard milkshake mate.


----------



## Henno (27/7/08)

'I love you Kev, no I really do man!'



I wear my sunglasses at night.



I just like this pic. How many blowtorches can you count? Hint, don't forget the mirror.


----------



## QldKev (27/7/08)

I also would like to thank Batz and Julie for their welcome into their home for the activities. I for one had a ball, Thanks heaps. You have the most excellent setup there with the views.

I'll download some pics later. And yes we all did make it home without being sick... althou there were some close calls  Now just sitting back with my Overhop Aussie Ale

Ps. Hope my shirt did not offend Julie. 

QldKev


----------



## InCider (27/7/08)

*Whazzzzup!!!! Landsborough All Grainers*






*Vegetarian Delight!*






*Banjo! Tuck your shirt in! :lol: *






*The Brewerhood*






*Baa Bra jumps into shot...*






*And so does Henno!*


----------



## Screwtop (27/7/08)

InCider said:


> *Vegetarian Delight!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't everyone saddle up for home made Sausages and Venison for breakfast  Henno's home made snags were great and so was the Vicars Teacake, I thought.

"この人" Who was that strange man in every shot?



"Where's the soap sister" "it does doesn't it" :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (27/7/08)

[A Centurion catches Brian writing graffiti on the palace wall.]
Centurion: What's this, then? "Romanes eunt domus"? People called Romanes, they go the house?
Brian: It says, "Romans go home."
Centurion: No, it doesn't! What's the Latin for "Roman"? Come on, come on !
Brian: Er, "Romanus"!
Centurion: Goes like?
Brian: Annus.
Centurion: Vocative plural of "Annus" is?
... :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/08)

What a great night, thanks to Batz and Julie for putting up with us all.
I have to admit the trip home wasn't all that flash, but the 1 1/2 hour snooze helped heaps, thanks for driving Qldkev.
Great beer, great food and a bunch of great friends, I haven't laughed that much in years.

Thanks all.


----------



## bulp (27/7/08)

Big thanks to Batz and Julie for hosting us last night what a night we ate like Kings and drank like Lords friggin awesome, Tip for all you young punters out there 1-Always make bed before Belgian Strong Ales 2-Buy an inflatable bed (  Henno) 3-ALWAYS MAKE BED BEFORE BELGIAN STRONG ALE or failing that just let QLDkev do it. Blokes i have never laughed so hard in all my life thanks for a top night, Thanks again for the lift Screwy and Incider always a pleasure, now i'm off to find some ointment for the herms on my rim.


----------



## NickB (27/7/08)

Looks like you guys had a blinder! Love the pics...really annoyed I couldn't make this one, but pencil me in for the next, regardless of wether the rivers are flooded!

Cheers


----------



## jayandcath (27/7/08)

A big thanks to Bats and more importantly Julie for allowing us to take over your home. As a newbie to the AG scene and this being my first AHB get together, I have to say thanks to all that were there. A great group of blokes and I can't remember laughing that much for years (thanks Henno) The beers and advice were great, and what about the food, if you went hungry there is something wrong. Bulp, that vindaloo is working well, I only just made it home  

Can't wait for the Xmas get together.


----------



## Batz (29/7/08)

I have a few 'lost and founds' here

A camp mattress
A few plates and things.I post pics later

But look at what I scored yesterday !
This one will keep up warm next time.





Batz


----------



## bulp (29/7/08)

Batz said:


> I have a few 'lost and founds' here
> 
> A camp mattress
> A few plates and things.I post pics later
> ...



Well i know the camp matress is'nt mine they're way too hard to setup unlike my trusty stretcher bed  Hey Henno maybe its yours.
and that burner mate wooaahh i'll bring my Nasa up next time and we'll have a burn off, i dare Incider to light his ciggie off that one.


----------



## InCider (29/7/08)

bulp said:


> Well i know the camp matress is'nt mine they're way too hard to setup unlike my trusty stretcher bed  Hey Henno maybe its yours.
> and that burner mate wooaahh i'll bring my Nasa up next time and we'll have a burn off, i dare Incider to light his ciggie off that one.



Challenge Accepted! (mental note to self - bring fire retardant suit)

The camp mattress is mine Batz - I slept on Hennos bed (thanks for the spooning Henno! :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## jayandcath (3/8/08)

bulp said:


> Well i know the camp matress is'nt mine they're way too hard to setup unlike my trusty stretcher bed  Hey Henno maybe its yours.
> and that burner mate wooaahh i'll bring my Nasa up next time and we'll have a burn off, i dare Incider to light his ciggie off that one.



Nice work boys, is this a "My deck is bigger than yours" thing????
And Bulp you had want to do the burn off early, and probably stay off the Belgian Strong Ale or things could get ugly!!!!
Geeeez, it would have to good to beat the bed assembly demo.


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/08)

Secret cam pics from Mansborough, Shhhh!


----------



## InCider (24/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 20830
> 
> 
> Secret cam pics from Mansborough, Shhhh!



Nice rig Brett! Not as shiny as your other pics, but it'll do the job :lol:


----------



## bulp (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> Nice rig Brett! Not as shiny as your other pics, but it'll do the job :lol:




Geez that keg looks familiar i wonder what was boiling away in it then, in the spirit of the olympics i think its a race to the finish line and Sean is from Jamaica me possibly USA and Jay could be coming up the rear from AUS ?


----------



## InCider (24/8/08)

bulp said:


> Geez that keg looks familiar i wonder what was boiling away in it then, in the spirit of the olympics i think its a race to the finish line and Sean is from Jamaica me possibly USA and Jay could be coming up the rear from AUS ?



This was a dry run - with water  

I'll be going for gold when I get some LPG and some hops (looks like a hallertau/sazz brew) and I am champing at the bit to get into it. The bad news is that when I was planning the "Gravity Train" I noticed ... termites in the small portion of untreated wood in the door frame of the shed. It's all been removed and burnt, and those termites still hanging around got the good news from the scalding water left in the kettle. The good news is that it's nothing structural, and can be halted.

Anyway, I have plans for a gravity feed system, so I'll need to get another keg, and do some planning... (ie get more milkcrates!) :lol: 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> This was a dry run - with water
> 
> I'll be going for gold when I get some LPG and some hops (looks like a hallertau/sazz brew) and I am champing at the bit to get into it. The bad news is that when I was planning the "Gravity Train" I noticed ... termites in the small portion of untreated wood in the door frame of the shed. It's all been removed and burnt, and those termites still hanging around got the good news from the scalding water left in the kettle. The good news is that it's nothing structural, and can be halted.
> 
> ...




A 20L elcheapo BigW or Chinese shop SS pot is all you need for your hot water additions Sean, man up!


----------



## InCider (24/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> A 20L elcheapo BigW or Chinese shop SS pot is all you need for your hot water additions Sean, man up!




there's enough bloody meth labs in these hills - I'm sure to find one sooner or later!  

Ferking choppers are doing another lap as I type...


----------



## jayandcath (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> Anyway, I have plans for a gravity feed system, so I'll need to get another keg, and do some planning... (ie get more milkcrates!) :lol:
> 
> InCider.



Looks like the AG brewery race is well and truely on, I've got $5 on Sean blowing up his shed first.  
Might know where to find a large S/S pot mate. PM me

Jay


----------



## InCider (24/8/08)

jayandcath said:


> Looks like the AG brewery race is well and truely on, I've got $5 on Sean blowing up his shed first.
> Might know where to find a large S/S pot mate. PM me
> 
> Jay



He hehe... $5 is good money!

I'll PM in the morning Jay - thanks man! 

InCider

AG Virgin / K&K Whore


----------



## jayandcath (24/8/08)

InCider said:


> He hehe... $5 is good money!
> 
> I'll PM in the morning Jay - thanks man!
> 
> ...



I think you forgot Spooning mole


----------

